# 6 week old wants to eat hourly - help!



## jkids mom (Apr 6, 2004)

My daughter is 6 weeks old and wants to eat every hour for much of the day and night. At times she'll go 2-3 hours without eating, but then she eats constantly for the next hour. This has been going on for days, so I don't think it's a short growth spurt. Any suggestions? I'm ready to try formula or cereal!


----------



## MamaSoleil (Apr 24, 2002)

DS fed every 45 mins for 2 wks at that age. It's normal. Just keep bf'ing, your baby will fall into a nice routine soon enough!!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

PLEASE DO NOT TRY FORMULA OR CEREAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Supplementing when she obviously needs your supply at its highest will only undermine your milk supply and ultimately lead to low supply or an end to your breastfeeding relationship.

A 6-week-old nursing every hour is not uncommon. A growth spurt does not happen overnight and I can guarantee it will slow down within a week or two. If she is nursing that often, it means she needs to, and trying to fill her stomach with something less nutritional will not be good for her. Cereal is not recommended for babies under 4 months old, and on this site we promote a delay of introducing solids until 6 months or beyond. Also, feeding her cereal and/or formula will not guarantee she will be hungry less often or sleep through the night.

Please see Kellymom http://www.kellymom.com/bf/normal/frequent-nursing.html
There is great advice here.

Good luck.


----------



## lenswyf (Jun 17, 2002)

It can take a while to build your supply in response to baby's growth spurt. Trying formula or cereal will not stimulate your supply, and can lead to more problems than a baby who is simply nursing often. Your baby's behavior is totally normal, and your best course of action, assuming to want to nurse for a while, is to go with the flow, as hard as that sounds.

If you don't have a sling, you might find it helpful to get one; borrow one if a friend has one.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I just wanted to chime in and agree with the others that it sounds like a growth spurt. If you just let your baby nurse on cue and whenever he wants to then your supply will increase for his growing needs and will eventually start going longer in between feedings.

You are not alone!! Many moms go through this. This is also the reason so many moms quit bfing at this time. It can be difficult but it is short and the rewards far outweigh the hard times.

I bet you feel touched out so when you are done nursing for a feeding hand baby to someone else for 30 minutes or so and take a nice warm bath and relax....you'll feel much better and ready to take on the next feeding.

Welcome to MDC and Good luck and please keep us posted on your progress!!!!


----------



## jkids mom (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks so much for the suggestions and encouragement! The article has great info. I nursed my second child until he was 1 and know the benefits, it's just when you're living hour to hour and sleep deprived, you're mind starts slipping! I thought it was abnormal to be feeding her this often, but it sounds like it's completely normal and I just need to take it one day at a time. Thanks!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

If anyone knows about slipping minds, it's us!







You're doing great, mama. Asking for help is always a good idea if you're worried.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Ds's first growth spurt at 3 wks lasted for 10 days. Then, all was well again until 6 weeks. That one lasted 8 days. Each subsequent one was an overnight event ad then all was well the next day.

KEEP AWAY from the formula! Be strong Mama!







s. The formula will only make things worse. If you give cereal, you'll be dealing with a pretty unhappy babe, on top of her growth spurt. You're doing just fine! keep it up and things will get better soon!!


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jkids mom_
*Thanks so much for the suggestions and encouragement! The article has great info. I nursed my second child until he was 1 and know the benefits, it's just when you're living hour to hour and sleep deprived, you're mind starts slipping! I thought it was abnormal to be feeding her this often, but it sounds like it's completely normal and I just need to take it one day at a time. Thanks!*
Good to hear from ya!!

AND very good to hear that you are dedicated to bfing your babe!! I KNOW that if you are feeling bad and need some support, you will definitely find it here at MDC. The mamas here are wonderful and definitely supportive if anything. Feel free to vent and post about anything and everything. I bet there is a mama out there that feels the same as you in any given situation!

Good luck and good for you mama for giving your baby the best!!!


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't know if you can manage this with your other kids, but maybe you could hit the hay with your baby and a pile of good books. Read a little, snooze a little, breastfeed a lot... that worked really well for me. 6 weeks is a little young for your baby to feed easily in the side-lying position, but maybe since you are already experienced at bf'ing it won't be as hard for you. Learning the side-lying position was a life-saver for me!

Either that or, as the other posters, said, learn how to nurse with your baby in a sling. Do you have someone who could help you? I *just* figured out how to nurse with my ds in the sling when he was 11 months old! Don't wait that long!









It sounded like you are actually doing great and just needed a little support. I completely know where you're coming from with the amazement at the _constant_ breastfeeding. I was prepared to do it frequently, but I had no idea what frequently meant. The books (even good ones!) all make it sound like 8-12 times a day is enough. Well, apparently your baby & mine haven't read those books! Take care & keep posting -- it's nice to get some good vibes once in awhile, eh?


----------



## bilbo333 (Aug 13, 2003)

I will second the side lying position to help with getting some extra rest.


----------



## karuna (Jan 31, 2004)

Wow, she'll go an hour between feedings!!!?? At 6 weeks, that was the absolute LONGEST my baby would ever go, except usually one 2-3 hour stretch at night. In the daytime, for the first 5 or 6 weeks, she was nursing every 20-30 minutes all day long (and nap-nursing, too). Then from 6-10 weeks, she was nursing at least every hour. It wasn't until she was 3 months old that she regularly did 1 1/2- 2 hour stretches between feedings during the day. Now she's 7 months and still eats in the daytime every 1- 2 1/2 hours, occasionally goes 3. (Nights are a different story; I've posted lots about it and won't get into it again here.)

Anyway, I am pretty shocked to hear from all the replies that this type of feeding indicates a temporary growth spurt, since it was the everyday norm for me and my baby for months. I had to just keep bfing all the time, and forget all the stuff I had read/heard about a baby eating every 3-4 hours, it was driving me crazy!

But it sounds like your issue will be short-lived, I hope, and you and she will be back to a pattern that feels more normal for you. Best wishes!


----------

